# Fehler beim starten von IExplorer.exe und Explorer.exe



## warez666 (16. November 2004)

Hey Leute,

  heute morgen mache ich meine Rechner an und wollte über den einen meine Mails
  abrufen. Nachdem ich dann mit Doppelklick den IExplorer starten wollte, kam die
  Fehlermelden "iexplorer.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muß beendet werden".
  Dachte mir, okay, versuchst Du's später ... und wollte was auf meinen Datenträgern
  nachsehen. Beim Doppelklick auf Arbeitsplatz kam dann die Fehlermeldung
  "explorer.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muß beendet werden".
  Auf dem Problemrechner ist Windows XP Home Edition installiert. Das Problem ist
  scheinbar seit gestern Abend da, als mein Bruder noch was nachsehen wollte (habe
  ich im Nachhinein erfahren).

  Habe schon checkdisc und AntiVir durchlaufen lassen ... chkdsk hast zwar Fehler
  entdeckt und auch behoben, aber dem eigentlichen Problem hat's aber nichts
  geändert. Der Virenscanner hat auch keine Viren/Würme gefunden.

  Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte und weiß auch nicht, wie ich's
  wegbekomme ... bitte helft mich.

  Gruß, Chris


----------



## Ultraflip (16. November 2004)

Jaja ... Bruder und so ... 

Den Internetexplorer würde ich eh nie benutzen ... aber naja ...

Hat dein Bruder irgendwas installiert? Vielleicht ein Update gezogen oder sowas? Hat sich der Explorer neugestartet? Wie siehts aus wenn Du über den Taskmanager explorer.exe killst und als neuen Task wieder startest? Immernoch das Problem?


----------



## warez666 (16. November 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort.

   Ich persönlich verwende auch keinen Internet Explorer. Habe den Problemrechner
   aber meiner Familie zur Verfügung gestellt und die möchten halt - komischerweise -
   IExplorer verwenden. ;-)

   Aber zurück zum Thema:
   Mein Bruder hat nichts installiert oder so. Lediglich IExplorer gestartet und wollte
   surfen. Nach zwei oder drei Seiten war dann das Problem da, was auch bis jetzt
   nicht verschwunden ist.

   Das ganze sieht folgendermaßen aus. Ich möchte den IExplorer starten ... es
   kommt die Fehlermeldung "iexplorer.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt ... blabla".
   Es gibt dann noch den Button "Schliessen" ... drücke ich drauf, wir das Dialog-
   Fenster mit dem Fehler geschlossen. Starte ich den IE erneut, beginnt das gleiche
   Spielchen von vorne.

   Beim explorer ist es so, ich möchte z.B. Eigene Dateien oder den Arbeitsplatz öffnen,
   und es kommt die Fehlermeldung wie oben nur halt mit explorer.exe. Drücke ich auf
   "Schliessen" wird die explorer.exe automatisch gekillt und neugestartet. Fehler ist
   aber nach wie vor da.

   Mittlerweile habe ich ein zweites Mal chkdsk laufen lassen, den Virenscanner erneut
   upgedatet (oder geupdatet? ) und noch mal durchlaufen lassen ... geht trotzdem
   noch nicht.

   Gruß, Chris *despairs*


----------



## Filone (16. November 2004)

Das sind Fehlermeldungen, die ich bestimmt schon 100-mal erlebt habe : nämlich immer dann, wenn ich eine gute Zeitlang unter Windows viele Programme installiert und deinstalliert habe.

Das ist m.E. ne Windowsmacke, die nach spätestens 6 Monaten immer auftritt. Zumindest geht es mir so, und wenn ich das System neu installiert habe ist wieder alles in Butter.


----------



## warez666 (16. November 2004)

Na ja, eine Neuinstallation möchte ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, auch wenn ich diese
  bereits in Erwägung gezogen haben. Vielleicht kennt hier ja noch jemand eine Alternative
 zur Neuinstallation.

  Gruß, Chris


----------



## Ultraflip (16. November 2004)

hmm ... eine Möglichkeit wäre die Wiederherstellungskonsole bzw. reparieren von der WindowsCD aus ... Lösch doch einfach mal die Tempoary Internet Files, wenn Dein Bruder ja nur gesurft hat ... Ansonsten benutz mal einer meiner lieblingstools: RegSeeker 

Du kannst halt damit mal die Registry aufräumen und gucken welche Programme im Autostart sind ... Du brauchst das Tool nicht mal zu Installieren! Wenn da was drinn ist, was da nicht reingehört dann einfach rausdamit! Im Notfall halt im gesicherten Modus einfach auf Wiederherstellen klicken ... Bei mir persönlich ist noch NIE irgendwas schief gelaufen ... und das trotz 600 gelöschten Einträgen 

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Night Vision Worker (16. November 2004)

RegSeeker verwende ich ebenfalls und kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen! =)

ansonsten weiß ich aber leider auch nicht, woran es liegen könnte! Sry!


----------



## warez666 (16. November 2004)

Hey Ihr,

    danke für eure Hilfe. Also ...

    nachdem mein Dad mal auf die Idee kam, den IT-Spezialisten in der Firma, die ihn
    anstellt, anzurufen, haben wir herausgefunden, dass es sich um einen Trojaner
    handelt.

    Mit einem kostenlosen Scanner von eScan konnten wir dann die infizierten Dateien
    ausfindig machen und löschen. Die Dateien mussten allerdings per Hand gelöscht
 werden, da das oben erwähnte Tool die Viren nur sucht, aber nicht löscht (dazu muss
 man eScan kaufen ... ziemlich abgezockt, wie ich finde).

    Gruß, Chris


----------

